# justGreg's centipedes :)



## Greg Pelka (Jun 7, 2008)

_Scolopendra alternans_ 'Haiti' 










































_Scolopendra heros var. castaneiceps_ 'Texas'












Will add some more soon


----------



## HKronos (Jun 7, 2008)

Freakin awesome, nice pics! Looking forward to seeing more. How many centipedes do you have or rather how many species? And are we going to have a look at all of them? :drool:


----------



## kimjonga (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice picturses!!!
A level centipedes.!!! hahaha


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow!  Awesome pics!  I don't often see S. heros coloration like that.  I saw one other one like that, it came from s tx.  Pretty cool looking.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 8, 2008)

Some past photos - _Alipes_ part

_Alipes grandidieri grandidieri_ 


















Hemipenis






Having sex 
































_Alipes grandidieri integer_






Some mites












Breeding


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 8, 2008)

_Ethmostigmus_ time ;P 

_Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_

var. yellow leg






preparing to molt






var. blue-ring leg with eggs 











protonymph






plings 











And my last projest, we will see...


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 8, 2008)

_Scolopendra gracillima_ 'Java'
























Damaged specimen? Weird coloration, but healthy












Failed breeding project, after few weeks of living together without aggression, two specimens were eaten














_Scolopendra hermosa_ 'Peru'






























After molt:




















_Scolopendra galapagoensis_? 'Ecuador'


















Head shot






During meal


















Termina legs




















_Scolopendra sp. _'mirabilis' - Tanzania
























Terminal legs







Cheers
Greg


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 8, 2008)

_Scolopendra cingulata_
yellow morph






Blue morph


















Head-base shot 






Some nasty mites infection, deadly 







The worst is comming... subspinipes part 

Cheers
Greg


----------



## SAn (Jun 8, 2008)

I ve noticed loads of mites in almost every centipede.
The substrate you have is TOO wet, its almost murdering the centipedes..


----------



## Rydog (Jun 8, 2008)

I must say that you have one of the best collections ive ever seen. GREAT shots. I wish we in the US were able to get some of those species.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Greg,

admirable pics & nice collection.
One of the few hobbyists who's definiely into smaller pedes like me. :} 

Keep on posting good pics!

Regards
Turgut


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow Greg, you have quite a few excellent pics of centipedes, congratulations !!!! I really like your Sc.gracilima, the Alipes grooming pics and the E.trigonopodus with eggs, very nice!!!!

 phil.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 8, 2008)

SAn said:


> I ve noticed loads of mites in almost every centipede.
> The substrate you have is TOO wet, its almost murdering the centipedes..


Hey! I know, those photos are from the past... When I was young and stupid


----------



## HKronos (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome collection, I love the robust and stockiness of the Scolopendra galapagoensis? 'Ecuador'.


----------



## alupihan (Jun 9, 2008)

justGreg said:


>


what sp. is the black pede?


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 9, 2008)

E. trigonopodus i guess.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes. They're two different colormorphs of E. trigonopodus.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 12, 2008)

That's awesome, nice pics.  Maybe you helped this section come alive agian .


----------



## Warrior (Jun 13, 2008)

Your Sc.heros castanicpes Same Like Mine!


----------



## mindlessvw (Jun 13, 2008)

that is a damn amazing collection!!!! very cool


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jun 13, 2008)

*nice collection*

one of the best collections i have seen.keep them pics coming.
andy


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi,

forgot to mention: 
I think your first alipes is a grandidieri integer and not a grandidieri grandidieri.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey!
It was ID'ing from Attems key, if you want I can send you a picture comparing A. g. grandidieri and A. g. integer terminal legs


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 13, 2008)

Please do that, im very excited to see it.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow amazing collection and beautiful pics!:clap:


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 14, 2008)

Fantastic collection of beautiful pede's,congrats.Especially love the color's of your heros heros.

But holy moly,ive never seen that many mite's.Cant you hit him with some nitrous oxide(or something simular,to knock him out)and scrape those little sob's off?I heard something like that years ago,not sure if possible,but he needs it.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 14, 2008)

Lots of photos in my thread are from the past, when I was young and has no bigger idea about centipedes, mites, etc. now all my centipedes are mite-free


----------



## FUBO (Oct 8, 2008)

*8错~~*



alupihan said:


> what sp. is the black pede?


很喜欢加拉~~
有一条就好了~~~


----------



## krabbelspinne (Oct 8, 2008)

@greg:

let me have a guess:


the first alipes is from uganda, the second one from tanzania? I agree to Turgut and would change the species name:

the first is alipes grandidieri integer and the second one is alipes grandidieri grandidieri..


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Oct 8, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


> @greg:
> 
> let me have a guess:
> 
> ...


I actually have a large breeding group (and about 200 babies) of Alipes gandidieri that resemble his first set of photos. I had them directly imported to Canada from Tanzania.


----------



## MaueR (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice pedes Grześku


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 13, 2008)

nIce PiCks


----------



## jettubes (Oct 18, 2008)

dam most of the pics have been deleted :wall:


----------



## Greg Pelka (Oct 24, 2008)

jettubes said:


> dam most of the pics have been deleted :wall:


Try again, they're working on my computer ;>


----------

